# Losing Data Connectivity



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Every so often, I lose all data connectivity. This includes wifi, even. Completely stock and unrooted. Toggling data off and on doesn't fix it and I have to restart the device to connect to anything again. I don't think this is normal so maybe my device is flawed. Is anyone else having this problem? Should I Complain to Verizon?


----------



## jbmilman (Dec 14, 2011)

this happens to me with a handoff from 4g to 3g from time to time. i have found it is worse where the coverage lines are weakest. I had the same issue with my tbolt. Turning off 4g seems to eliviate most of the issue. ive been told by many people that is is just the way it is in underdeveloped 4g areas..


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Hm, it's odd. I'm in the Pittsburgh area and according to Verizon's coverage map I should almost always be covered by 4G. If the network being fledgling is the case hopefully we'll see improvement in the area the connectivity will get better. I'll see if I can monitor it any better and see if it happens when a tradeoff would occurr.


----------



## smerfherder (Aug 21, 2011)

Armada said:


> Hm, it's odd. I'm in the Pittsburgh area and according to Verizon's coverage map I should almost always be covered by 4G. If the network being fledgling is the case hopefully we'll see improvement in the area the connectivity will get better. I'll see if I can monitor it any better and see if it happens when a tradeoff would occurr.


For me the TBolt locks on much better then my wifes Stratosphere which is constantly dropping data from what ive looked into it seems that it is either poor 4g handoff handling or an overly aggressive power savings setting. either way i genuinely feel this is a software problem. just venting because i came here looking for a solution for my wife because the big V just wants to keep sending us replacement refurbs. I think i am giving up on it and going to make her get a TBolt.


----------



## gdog1977 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine does the they thing always losing connectivity WIFI, and cellular. If my work didn't give this to me, I would take it back and get something non-Samsung.


----------

